# King of Pop passes today!



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

The King of PoP passed today. I just saw this video after learning of his death! Just shows how his stardom, or being famous (good and bad) even trickled down to the trainworld. How do you remember him????? The Regal

YouTube - Thomas The Tank Engine Thriller 
I remember taking my young daughter to his concert in Denver. What ever was said about him or that he did or didn't do he was one **** of a performer, and gave us both our money's worth in the 80's when we saw him live. The Regal


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

May he rest in peace, or so we hope, Zubi PS absolutely great video, thanks!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Farrah Fawcett also passed away this morning after her courageous battle with cancer for many years, and Ed MaMahon died early Tuesday. They say it comes in threes...


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

WGAS about Jackson...he just wasted good air IMHO. Faucett and McMahon had something decent about both of them.


----------



## CLRRNG (Sep 26, 2008)

When I first read the news today about the Queen of Pop"cicles" dully meet with Grimm Reaper. My first thought was that Farrah Fawcett's family and friends will be able to a mourn and embrace her life in peace, while the hounds known as our media try to determine the inevitable demise of Jacko the Wacko for the next 6 months. 
Lets remember that he was a child molester that had lots of money to buy a acquittal by the same court system that OJ payed for. 


RIP Farrah







you where a beautiful person and will be missed. 


Glen


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Can't honestly say I'll miss him, his music, or his choice of lifestyle. Now he's gonna have to stand tall in front of the man an there ain't no payin him off. Karma's a bitch.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

No more publishers clearing house...Great!!!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

With the weird one gone and Palin's kids off-limits, what will Letterman do for material? Actually have to write a funny joke?


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

At least now he is free of the harrasment and leeches trying to get money out of him. I am sure there is a whole industry built around him that lives off him. Now they will have to find real jobs. r.i.p Michael.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jfrank on 06/26/2009 8:47 AM
At least now he is free of the harrasment and leeches trying to get money out of him. I am sure there is a whole industry built around him that lives off him. Now they will have to find real jobs. r.i.p Michael.


Not likely...they will rip his "estate" to shreds for years. Some folks will retire on this I'm sure.....


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Sheesh.. Have a little respect for the deceased folks.. I hardly think it's appropriate to call him a waste of air. Whether or not you liked the guy, there was definitely a loss to the music industry yesterday. Michael pioneered the way in many aspects of the music business. 

It's also sad the Farah and Ed passed away.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Heard on the news that a family friend in an interview said that this wasnt expected as he said Jackson was using alot of pain medication and that he might have OD'd . I wouldnt be surprised if it had to do with his comeback, you cant do the same things at 50 that you could do at 20 without alot more effort. 

Surprised by the news, but was far more moved by the Fawcett's death. I'm sure the Ryan family experienced a certain amount of releief that the media spotlight has been shifted and that they will be able to mourn in private now. 

It will be very interesting to find out what his estate was currently worth


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By wchasr on 06/26/2009 8:49 AM
Posted By jfrank on 06/26/2009 8:47 AM
At least now he is free of the harrasment and leeches trying to get money out of him. I am sure there is a whole industry built around him that lives off him. Now they will have to find real jobs. r.i.p Michael.


Not likely...they will rip his "estate" to shreds for years. Some folks will retire on this I'm sure.....

It's probably already started. I expect it to be a three ring media circus. I was not a big fan of his but I feel sorry for the guy as he was mercilessly harrassed and tormented and practically driven out of the country and he was never convicted of anything. In fact he was given custody of his three children 9.10 &11 over his estranged wife and I am sure he adored them. The spectulation has already started as to who gets the kids, who gets the money, and on and on. Plus he was over 400 million in debt so there might not be any real money for a long time. Michael will be like all super stars, the money will continue to roll in long after he is buried. And, who in their right mind would schedule a 50 year old man to do 50 concerts in London. That alone would have killed him.


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

It's sad all day today is nothing but Michael on TV. I cared more about Ed and Farrah but you aren't seing much about them on TV. At least in the southeast market I haven't seen much. It's funny that I haven't heard Michaels music from other peoples cars in a long time but all of a sudden it's all I have heard all day. Just for ****'s and giggles I rode by the local music store and they were sold out of Michaels stuff. Odd How nobodys gives a damn about him until he passed.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

As with anyone I will just say "Rest in peace."


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*AAAAAAAAAAAAA Farah, I had posters of her on my walls when i was a kid, she was hot back then, and the ice cubes on her chest, oooooooooooooo R.I.P.*


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Without doubt Michael was a man of a great talent. Personally, I will remember him for his early work, such as "We are the world" song which he co-wrote with Lionel Richie, or his song in the "ET- The Extra Terrestial" film, the song won a Grammy Award best recording for children. RIP Michael, Zubi


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I was surprised to find he was my age. I thought of him as a "little" kid.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I sure hope he makes it through the pearly gates. I was not a fan of his music but he was a inspiration to a lot of music people.

I heard "It always comes in threes" I thought it would be Patric Swazey. He is not doing too well


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Thank you Shad. To all the Christian folks here making comments about Michael not making it to heaven, aren't you bound to the same "values" and "principles" you pass off on others? Judge not lest ye be judged for example? Noone likes a hypocrite and you all have skeletons in your closet too. Let's hope people are kinder to you at your eulogy. Michael Jackson has most likely done more to help people and given to more charities than you ever could or would. Moving on... 

I can honestly say that Michael Jackson did LOTS of influencing in my generation. He changed racist stances, changed music, changed dance, changed film, and raised the bar in just about every form of entertainment that there is. He brought so many people together just by the virtue of us all being his fans. I think anyone who turned on the TV and saw Michael dancing most likely had a hard time changing the channel and wondered as I did, "Man! How does he do that!?". I was 5 years old when the Thriller phenomenon hit and boy did it hit. I swear everything in our world was Michael Jackson. I have tried to imagine what having fame from early childhood would be like. Having to wear some veil or garb and bodyguards to go out in public without being mobbed does not sound like fun. He wouldn't be able to go to the local hobby shop and ask questions about trains. It is like being a prisoner from the public and heck, most prisoners want nothing more than to be out in the public again. Having an ultra-abusive father did him no favors. Not to mention he was a Virgo, of course he was different, child-like, wanted to change his appearance, and had effeminate qualities lol. I remember reading in the paper when the allegations came about. His Mother broke down into tears when he told one prosecutor about how during the Thriller days he would dress up in a wig and moustache and walk the streets near his home and talk to complete strangers just to have a normal conversation with somdbody. Most people knew it was him because of his high pitch voice though. It is hard not to empathize with that unless you are just cold-hearted as many people are. I would like to think that Michael had a good life though in spite of an entire life of stardom. It is understandable wanting to recapture a youth that you never got vicariously through other children no matter how bizarre it looks to all of us average people. But Michael Jackson was anything but average. All in all I think he was a very good person and carried a tremendous weight of so many earthly burdens very well. Here are a few of my favorites:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqeADZgjtpY 
(WARNING: This video contains a very graphic image of a hunter taking a fatal swing with the butt of a gun at a baby seal)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5KAJw4y8wE 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ex30DYwQlHU 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEVj2_9Fojo 
Nothing really matters... I GOT TO BE ON TIME!


-Will (MJ fan)


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*To tell you the honest truth i dont think this post should have been allowed period. this is a train forum RITE........................ enough with the M.J. BS and lets talk trains. if i wanted to talk about M.J. i'd go to one of his sites......................... SORRY BUT I'M HAVING A MOMENT.*


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Yeah, Nick, didn't you see that this thread started with a train video?? pity it derailed later, Zubi


----------

